# TB mischling



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I bought 10 TB mischling (FS) 2 months ago from a member here. They just looks like the regular CBS. Today, I finally got the first batch of shrimplet hatched. The female holds the egg for about 20 days and I notice some of the eggs change to blue color. all the eggs are brown color when it berried. some of the eggs just change to blue color a few days before they are ready to release. Is that mean I got some TBs on the first batch of shrimplet? Now, I have another 2 berried female.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

possibly yes.

there are charts out there that show the possible percentages of what you could get.


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes that is exactly what it means. Blue eggs equal Taiwan beeroud:


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Great! I use to think that the egg should be blue all the time if carry some TB.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Blue eggs are the best! 

They don't develop pigment til the very end of gestation, that's why they turn blue late. 

It's OK, it prevents you from counting your chicks before they hatch.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

yup, it's exciting when I first see those blue eggs. Never expect to see any TB on the first batch. There are at least 4 or 5 blue one. :icon_smil


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Please post photo once you have newborn shrimp


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I should be able to share some pictures in 2 or 3 weeks.

is this a safe gurad (12/16mm) for the shrimplet?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yep that is what alot of people here use


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe h4n sells them in the swap'n'shop section of the forum

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Having experience with both the pictured shrimplet guard, and the ones h4n makes, I have to say that h4n's are sturdier and of much higher quality. 

In addition, I think he also makes "shrimplet savers" which are tubes made of a larger mesh that shrimplets can fit through but fish can't, and you can get them covered with whatever kind of moss you like, from xmas to fissidens, or whatever.

Oh, and you guys are talking way above my shrimp knowledge with the mischling / TB stuff, but I was able to find the following charts which might be useful.

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?22099-Whats-the-deal-with-Mischillings&p=236264&viewfull=1#post236264


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

thanks for all the info. I already have that one installed in the inflow of my filter since I set up this shirmp tank. I don't care the material quality. Just want to make sure that the shrimplet won't suck inside the filter.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that chart wont really help. mendel law does not really apply to shrimp. there are to many variables that come in to play with shrimp. if it was as simple as that then we would all have really cool shrimp. and the fact i dont think tb breed true to color yet i think it could be one of several colors that would show up.


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

wicca27 said:


> that chart wont really help. mendel law does not really apply to shrimp. there are to many variables that come in to play with shrimp. if it was as simple as that then we would all have really cool shrimp. and the fact i dont think tb breed true to color yet i think it could be one of several colors that would show up.


IMHO experience, the above statement is not true. The first by Fabio Silva is absolutely correct. There are some other factors that do complicate slightly, but to say an accepted biological principle does not apply is misleading.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

*sigh* Open mouth, insert foot -- yet again.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I can tell u in all my mischling breeding mischxmisch. Is tiny % chance of tb. I dont trust any of those no real research as been done on a large scale with these guys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> I can tell u in all my mischling breeding mischxmisch. Is tiny % chance of tb. I dont trust any of those no real research as been done on a large scale with these guys
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


That's the 10 shrimps I got from you. They are all first generation.
TB on first batch. Lucky!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lucky u your the 3rd person to tell me that i have sold to and out of almost 5 gens i have gotten maybe a hand full of tb

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I am not saying I am an expert on the topic but I have been selectively breeding Taiwan Bees for 4+ years. In my experience there is an interesting detail regarding mischling that I have observed. There must be some sort of "accumulating" factor of Taiwan Bee genes in mischling. What I have discovered is that my mischling can produce more or less Taiwan offspring depending on the individual. In general, my mischling follow the 25%-50% rule displayed in the above formula. Again, some of my mischling will produceon the lower end of the 25%-50% and if this happens consistently, I cull that individual. Others that are consistent producers stay in the pool. In general I have found with my mischling that a Mischling x Mischling cross produces on average 3-8 Taiwan bee offspring...again, if it is a new mother and she has a low concentration of the gene she may be on the lower side. As for the Mischling x Taiwan, I get on average 6-12 Taiwan offspring. These are out of a typical clutch of 18-35 egg. These are just my personal observations.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I got two taiwan bee babies from mixing king kong & mischling on the first try. Mischlings +Mischlings? Much less luck. I think mixing a taiwan bee and mischlng is the way to go.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine give on average 30%-40% of TB. I only keep the female mischling and always cross them with male TB. And it's been a few generations in my tanks.

I put one of the berried mischlings in a breeder box and counted about 50% TBs, and found that specific one produced around half TBs in the next clutch as well. So I'm wondering maybe a "good" female would consistently produce higher percentage of TB in the offspring?

Here are a few pictures taken close to release (picture taken about a year ago).


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I think it's all depends. As long as I can get some TB produce from my Mischling. I am happy with it. it's always exciting to see those brown egg turn blue at the end of gestation. Breeding Mischling is a lot more fun than regular crystal. Not just grade, but fancy TB.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

USGETATA got some mischlings from me too and got TB i think on his first try


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Every person seems to have a different result. My mischlings X TB or X mischlings provide a pretty constant result. 
Although I do prefer to use TB X mischlings. trying to limit the number of breeding mischlings in my equation, just takes time.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been looking for a more informative post on the different types of shrimps there are. I like the image that I pulled off this link (namely Caridina cantonesis Family Tree but who came up with these names? Also question, is there a way to distinguish more between, lets say for example, CRS and Wine red? They honestly look really similar to me.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

not sure who came up with the names, often they are slightly different in different countries... example... we call it a Blue Bolts, Taiwan calls it a blue diamond. but then we have blue diamond neos. more than a few examples of naming like that out there.

If you've seen CRS and Wine Red next to each other is very obvious which is which.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

names will also depend on where you got them from be it german or asian. and i have talked to a couple different breeders in the uk that call most banded tb be it panda shadow panda wine reds with the wide white band all are shadows. not sure why but they do. and what we call blue velvet they call blue jelly and there is also a blue jelly that is a tb so it kinda depends on where they come from what they are called.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> and i have talked to a couple different breeders in the uk that call most banded tb be it panda shadow panda wine reds with the wide white band all are shadows.


From my understanding, a panda is what has the typical white BKK/WR coloration, shadow usually refers to a shade of blue instead of the white.

there are various shadow types. shadow panda, shadow mosura, shadow etc etc...

although its slightly different in some countries and not an exact science for a lot of these rare colors.


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with what was said above.

In the US we call the following:
Taiwan Bee Black
*Extreme KK*- Nearly all black Taiwan Bee (black) may have small white dot on head
*Shadow Extreme KK*-as above but carries the shadow or "blue" gene and the small dot may indeed be blue
*Panda*-A KK that has thick white bars/stripes along with a large ratio of white to black. Many combos of this.
*1 or 2 stripe KK*-a KK having some white stripes either 1 or 2 but amount of white is less, stripes usually thin and/or incomplete. Ratio of black much larger than white.
*Shadow Panda*-as above but with various amounts of blue in patches or outlining white
*Shadow 1 or 2 stripe KK*-as above with the blue patches or outlining white
*S grade Panda*-a Taiwan bee black panda display a CBS/CRS S grade pattern ie tiger tooth or V back
*SS grade Panda*-a Taiwan bee black panda display a CBS/CRS SS grade pattern ie Hinomaru "hino" or no-entry
*Shadow S and SS grade KK*-as above with blue patches or outlining in white
*Mosura Panda/KK*-a Taiwan bee black panda display a CBS/CRS Mosura grade pattern ie Mosura or SSS/SSS+ grade pattern
*Shadow Mosura Panda/KK*-a Taiwan bee black panda display a CBS/CRS Mosura grade pattern ie Mosura or SSS/SSS+ grade pattern with blue patches or outlining
*Blue 1 or 2 stripe KK/Panda/Mosura*-as above but rich blue either completely or nearly covering all the white
*BB or Blue Bolt low grade*- ~<50% coverage of blue. Often called "blue heads"
*BB high grade*- ~>50% coverage of blue
Taiwan Bee red
*WR or Wine Red*-the panda of the Taiwan Bee red
*RR or Ruby Red*-the 1 or 2 stripe KK of the Taiwan Red
*Extreme Red*-all or nearly all red. May have a small white dot on top of head
*S grade WR*-a Wine red displaying a CBS/CRS S grade pattern ie tiger tooth or V back
*SS grade WR*-a WR displaying a CBS/CRS SS grade pattern ie Hinomaru "hino" or no-entry
*Mosura grade WR*-a WR displaying a CBS/CRS Mosura grade pattern ie Mosura or SSS/SSS+ grade pattern

I have read about a "shadow WR or RR" but am not totally sure how this is graded


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i agree but in the uk they dont have to have blue to be shadows, even the red and white are refered to as shadows. i have been talking to a guy in great britain on facebook. they just call them something different. i know what they are called in the us as im in the us, i was just confused on some other groups that are based over seas.

as for the the mischlings, im sure the chances of getting tb is greater if you use a tb and mischling than 2 mischlings. im sure it will also depend on what generation the mischlings are and how close they are to tb to start with.

congrats on the new babies coming soon cant wait to see what you get


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never seen Shadow used to describe any that dont have a shade of blue.

can you share who/where is doing this?


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

bostoneric said:


> I've never seen Shadow used to describe any that dont have a shade of blue.
> 
> can you share who/where is doing this?


 
I have seen it mentioned in German forums in the past.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

well then... looks like every "region" calls them something different. always amazes me!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

In Japan 2 years ago they were calling all BKK and pandas "shadow".


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

sorry for high jacking the thread op, started a new one for "shadow" i cant wait to see what you get out of your shrimp im excited to try them now but still going to wait a month or so for bio to build up more.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for the info Wicca27

to get this sorta back on track.

this thread got me curious. decided to spend a little time in front of my experiment tanks last night. 

noticed something new in one of the tanks that contains: 
BKK, Shadow Panda, CRS, CBS, Blonde OEBT, TT, Tibees.

not really sure what it exactly is.... opinions?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Omg YELLOW bolt?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

no idea. its tiny. hope it grows up to be something awesome!

going to try and move him/her to one of my selective breeding tanks to isolate it.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to change subjects. Watching this thread as I want os we what you make! good luck!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I LOVE new finds! It will be interesting to follow the coloration on this one. 

I wonder if it could be a golden, but the white has not filled in yet?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I havent seen a golden in that tank in a few years. i havent introduced any shrimp in there that have golden genetics as far as i'm aware.

should be fun to watch and see what it grows into. I will def be moving into one of my selective breeding tanks.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Please keep us all informed! My special interest is mutations and cultivars.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

That's what it looks like to me (golden)

If you have shadow pandas in there, you probably have golden genes


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

bostoneric said:


> thanks for the info Wicca27
> 
> to get this sorta back on track.
> 
> ...


 
That's a very nice shrimp. Should be something new in the future.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> That's what it looks like to me (golden)
> 
> If you have shadow pandas in there, you probably have golden genes


 A golden is a good start to getting something different in later generations. cross this golden with a taiwan bee or tiger.
see what pops out.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that looks more yellow than any of the goldens i have seen before. do keep track of it i want to see a yellow tb lol


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

There are orange TBs already.... not sure about yellow. Picture from an Asian forum, not my shrimp.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

from same forum. same user posted this one also.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

can't wait for my TB to grown up.

I can find 3 TB so far. There should be a few more, but can't find it.

can you see it? shadow panda or kk



















another berried


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

bostoneric said:


>


Looks like the hulk has a layer of yellow under.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

it's about 2 weeks. I can take some better picture with my phone.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread but it is kind of related so I post the question here. Many of my red mischlings turned out to have wine red color and A~SS pattern. How should I classify them? Mischings, wine red 3 strips, or wine red SS??
For whoever bought Mischlings from me, check your red shrimps for surprise!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

can you post some pics? would really help.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

usgetata said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but it is kind of related so I post the question here. Many of my red mischlings turned out to have wine red color and A~SS pattern. How should I classify them? Mischings, wine red 3 strips, or wine red SS??
> For whoever bought Mischlings from me, check your red shrimps for surprise!


it's ok as long as it's related to shrimp. I don't have any red mischling in this tank. Those reds are just regular CRS. is it possible that the CBS TB mischling produce some wine red offspring? (I don't mean the mischling cross breed with the regular CRS.) or the offspring can only be kK (CBS TB mischling x CBS TB mischling)?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll take some pic and post it tonight. They are offspring from my Mischling tank so the parents might carry any of the CRS/CBS/Taiwan Bee genes.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

For example this one








Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

That's a crs?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes that is a crs see how it has no red color in the face. That gives it away


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

So what should i call a shrimp with crs pattern that developing wine red color?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Should call it crs.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

usgetata said:


> So what should i call a shrimp with crs pattern that developing wine red color?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
if it's a wine red, then you call it wine red. I guess.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a crs. I have ones the are from a red black to this to a clearish cherry red. It happens


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I think i have a dozen of them in that color and different patterns

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

found 6 TB looks like this one. they grow slow. what whould I call them?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

looks like 1 bar BKK


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

This might be a silly question.

When you buy mischlings do you just leave leave them in a tank to breed as they please or are you suppose to remove any TB's you get? 

I never quite understood how you cull a mischling tank.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I just let the mischlings breed in the tank. I check the tank once a while and move any BKK, WR and other interesting looking shrimps to my TB tank. And when I have too many F1 mischlings in the TB tank I move half of them to the mischling tank.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

if I move the TB to a different thank, and let them breed there. will the offspring be all TB?


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I see. So the TB's still pop out mischlings and just place them back into the original tank. 

So it is worth having a 2nd tank with this guys.


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

How do we know they are mischling not the TW bee?


----------



## det (Feb 11, 2014)

If you breed TB and TB together, especially when they came from the same parents you'll have a mini House of Habsburg in your tank.


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

det said:


> If you breed TB and TB together, especially when they came from the same parents you'll have a mini House of Habsburg in your tank.


How do they look like? Crs or cbs?

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

flowerfishs said:


> if I move the TB to a different thank, and let them breed there. will the offspring be all TB?


Most people believe that when breeding TB with Mischling the offspring have better survival rate. For some reason babies from TB only parents tend to die more often.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

usgetata said:


> Most people believe that when breeding TB with Mischling the offspring have better survival rate. For some reason babies from TB only parents tend to die more often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Maybe that was true 2 years ago, but TB only parents do not make weak babies.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I had read some info that TB offspring with a very low survival rate. They need low ph around 5 something.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

5 is extremely low. I wouldn't worry to much about PH if the parents are healthy. Maint concern would be a mature tank with lots of biofilm and places to hide. this is their main diet.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

flowerfishs said:


> I had read some info that TB offspring with a very low survival rate. They need low ph around 5 something.


Not true from my experience. I keep/breed them in PH 6.0-6.2 (Amazonia) with pretty good result. I do feel TB x Mischling offspring are easier to raise, but not by much.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I don't keep them in such low ph. That's what I read from other webiste. my tank is around 6.0 to 6.5. I barely feed them, but I put IAL there. They love it. First time with TB, still learning.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

flowerfishs said:


> I don't keep them in such low ph. That's what I read from other webiste. my tank is around 6.0 to 6.5. I barely feed them, but I put IAL there. They love it. First time with TB, still learning.


Patience is the key, and the ability to stop sticking hands in tanks. Stability is a must. Then eventually this will happen. 




I would still use mischling for TB breeding as it's faster and easier to get higher grade pattern. If your goal is to breed better quality colour then maybe just use TBxTB like those pure line Taiwan bees from Japan (about 50 times the price though).


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

now thats some biofilm!!!


----------



## det (Feb 11, 2014)

ryannguyen said:


> How do they look like? Crs or cbs?


I was referring to chronic inbreeding will weaken the gene pool, and eventually most if not all the babies will have severed genetic defects. The first few generations might seem fine, but as they accumulated genetic defects and passed down to their children there will be a point where most will not survive. The Habsburg managed to extinct themselves in 16 generations, which is not very long at the rate these shrimps breed. It's safer to regularly introduce shrimps from different stocks to increase genetic diversities. 

As for what shrimps you will get most of the charts posted have a very good outline. I do not know if the posted ratios are corrected, but they are more or less outlining the possibilities you might get. Occasionally you might get a mutant that looks nothing like the rest of the population. I don't think anyone has done a study comprehensive enough to accurately describe the ratio. 

Any high school students want to do this for their senior projects? Any college students want to sequence and compare these shrimps' DNA for their capstone projects? ��


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

here is an update. got some new offspring. there maybe some wine red. picture with 2 months old KK. I never feed them any food. just put some IAL there. when ever I feed them food. I forgot to take the left over food out. there will be a dead shrimp died (female) the next day. This happend to me two time, so never feed them again. shrimplet seem to grow slow on my 7gallon tank with 4" of substrate.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing mischling breed. So you don't even feed them anymore?


I just about going to jump in the mischling game too. Hope I can learn from everyone here


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Just let them eat whatever is in the tank.


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

flowerfishs said:


> Just let them eat whatever is in the tank.


I have started to notice this too. I have some blackberries in one tank and cherries in another. I started adding algae wafers or pellets and at first when the tank was getting going they would eat them regularly. Now I notice that they are more content to graze on the flame moss (cherries) or driftwood (blackberries) in the tank. I hardly put any food in and that is just for the betta/otos that I keep with them


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

I usually feed my shrimp every 2-3 days but in small amount, it seem like they eat fine...


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

mordalphus said:


> Maybe that was true 2 years ago, but TB only parents do not make weak babies.


I second that:thumbsup:


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Out of IAL, need to feed them some food.
found 7 KK join the dinner. I see 1 wine red, but not showing there.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

any update on your TB?


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

My shrimps seem to never grow bigger. They just stay at that size for a few months. anyone know what's wrong? TBs don't make it in hot summer. The tank temp is around 80 F.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Umm i might have similar issue like your. None of my new babies batch make it in this summer.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

It has been 10 months and my mischling and crs still not breeding....


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

My mischling breed 2 times, each time has about 2-3 mama. It did hatch but none are survive this summer.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I noticed that my Taiwan Bee are less prolific than my PRL. My Pandas bred about twice this year whereas my PRL breed consistently with a few taking a 1-2 month break. 

I received my pandas around July of last year and during that time I kept them inside a breeder box so they wouldn't mix with my PRL. They grew and bred multiple time but since moving them to their own dedicated tank they've been slowing down. I'm not certain if this relates to age or other environmental factors but the babies from the first and second released have since grown and started breeding. Even the Red Wines and Ruby Reds I received from a buddy as juveniles have grown and started breeding which leads me to believe it has nothing to do with my parameters or tank. Sometime these things take a while. Nature likes to do things on her own time.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

two months ago. lots of KK.










now. shrimps still the same size. My KK disappear. They must go out for summer vacation. 
only has one left. My WR also gone.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Still survival rate is not like normal CRS, it can be good but it is still not there. I actually find I have better survival in PH5.5-5.6 then I did in 6.2-6.5. I dont know why or what, but my 48.8 TB tank I have great survival rate, in my 20L when i had them in there it was much lower.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I have similar experience. My mischlings give me 30~40% TB babies. But after awhile i only see much more mischings babies than TB babies. They are from the same mama but the suvival rate vary greatly.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I always think that breed them in a big tank have a higher survival rate. my ph is around 6.5


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

80F is kind of high for bee shrimp. Common wisdom is that you should keep the water temperature 75F and below... 



flowerfishs said:


> My shrimps seem to never grow bigger. They just stay at that size for a few months. anyone know what's wrong? TBs don't make it in hot summer. The tank temp is around 80 F.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

TW shrimp is very sensitive. In Taiwan , most breeders always keep temp lower than 70'F by using chiller.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

My tank is a stable 72 with my chiller

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

My other tank with the same temp. shrimps are doing great. TT and Carbon rili.
about two weeks. 2 10+ inch IAL almost gone. Shrimps in this tank are growing extreme fast.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

CRS and TB take lower temps than neos. Also flower fish with a tank that planted you will get PH fluctuations pretty drastic. That could also cause low survival


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I see your tank has come in contact with the infected!! lawl I hate that little plant darn thing grows like weeds. I believe it's name bladder something. :angryfire



flowerfishs said:


> My other tank with the same temp. shrimps are doing great. TT and Carbon rili.
> about two weeks. 2 10+ inch IAL almost gone. Shrimps in this tank are growing extreme fast.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> CRS and TB take lower temps than neos. Also flower fish with a tank that planted you will get PH fluctuations pretty drastic. That could also cause low survival


 
CRS is still fine with higher temp, but TB is very sensitive.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

greenteam said:


> I see your tank has come in contact with the infected!! lawl I hate that little plant darn thing grows like weeds. I believe it's name bladder something. :angryfire


They not only infected all my tanks but also formed a wall on my sponges. Man i hate this thing. I threw out alot of moss because of them 😠


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Crs do not do well in temps over 76. And at 80 not good at all


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

usgetata said:


> They not only infected all my tanks but also formed a wall on my sponges. Man i hate this thing. I threw out alot of moss because of them &#55357;&#56864;


 
I hate it too. grow like weed.





sbarbee54 said:


> Crs do not do well in temps over 76. And at 80 not good at all


 
I used PC fan to cool down the temp with great result.


----------

